# Do Yakima Lock cylinders fit on Thule racks?



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Yakima Rack system but a Thule Bike tray. The Bike tray I bought was used and has a lock cylinder in there but I don't have the key. So I would have to replace it. Now lets say I want to make all my cylinders the same so I only need one key. Can I put a Yakima lock cylinder in a Thule mount?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

no...yakima cylinders are totally different than thule's.
extra keys are available for thule. on the outside of the lock core is a number stamped...
N###

that's all you need.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Scott. Ok lets say I get 2 more Thule trays can I buy the same cylinders to match up with the existing Thule one I have?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

if Thule can't.. I'd be surprised, every other rack manufacturer can


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

You can order keyed alike Thule lock cores for the locks you have. You go onto the thule website and do it there or call customer service with the number on your lock. I've done it several times, no issues. For what it's worth, the same thing works for Yakima too.

J.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

nyczbubba said:


> Thanks Scott. Ok lets say I get 2 more Thule trays can I buy the same cylinders to match up with the existing Thule one I have?


yes, you can order cores that match your existing thule locks.

the same N### will be the core you can order. you can order them directly from thule, and they will have them in stock. thule has 200 key/core combos, so we don't stock all of them...
we just stock all of the keys.


----------

